# Hunting club



## Ole Crip (Jan 22, 2013)

Hunting club needs new members! It is trophy managed its in oglethorpe county ga Club dues are 650.00 a year. They have 850 acres of prime hunting. Deer, turkey, ducks, and occasional hogs. Please contact Mark Anthony @ 7066127461. I posted this for a friend so please call him for more info thanks.


----------



## LifeHunter (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome piece of property. Been down to look at it two times now and its prime hunting land. Joined this past Sat. already fired up for deer season after looking at this land.  Need to come see for yourself if your interested in a chance at a nice deer , i do believe this property could hold a few. If your ok with letting the small ones walk for the chance of taking a good buck this is the place. Mark is running the club and doing a fine job putting it together. Give him a call. @706-612-7461


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jan 29, 2013)

What's the deer limit?


----------



## LifeHunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Very liberal, call Mark , he'll be glad to give you all the rules. 706-612-7461


----------



## LifeHunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Hall Hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

What part of Oglethorpe is property located?


----------



## LifeHunter (Jan 31, 2013)

middle to north east I wld say.


----------



## LifeHunter (Jan 31, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 31, 2013)

How many openings are there and how many total members will there be?


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 1, 2013)

I believe there are 7 or 8 openings left. Total members 20 to 25.


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 1, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 2, 2013)

ttt


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 5, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## huckhgh (Feb 5, 2013)

Are there still any openings after the weekend? I sent you a PM...


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 7, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 12, 2013)

ttt


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 13, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 17, 2013)

Almost full, better hurry . Trophy manage 850 acres of prime hunting land,23 acre lake for $650 a member.If your looking for a really good piece of property, this one has all the potential and diversity that you can imagine. So if you havent found that what you been looking for in a hunting club you owe it to yourself to come look and see for yourself.Call Mark @706-612-7461.


----------



## OLE ROD (Feb 17, 2013)

Great looking property with great potentiol. I joined two weeks ago, I've been on the property twice and I'm very impressed. Property is very diverse. Hardwoods,Creekbottoms,Large pines, Cutovers,Swamp, Thickets. Something for everybody. Also beautiful stocked lake. Call Mark and take a look for yourself.


----------



## lilbear830 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm very interested. What's the duck population like?


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 18, 2013)

lilbear830 said:


> I'm very interested. What's the duck population like?


 I was down this past Sat. and jump to different groups of wood ducks just scouting ard the swamps but give Mark a call he will be glad to give you info your asking 706-612-7461.


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 18, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lilbear830 (Feb 18, 2013)

Is there any open water? Ponds, lakes?


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 19, 2013)

Long swamp, openings all in it. Normal GA duck swamp. My first year so Im just helping out to feel the lease. I say that to say this my first trip through the property was very surprizing for the money. The caliber of land is great ,so much diversity. You need to atlease come see what it has to offer. Give Mark a call @706-612-7461


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 19, 2013)

Better hurry 3 more spots left!  New club ,get in at the beginning.Its 850 acres with cutover ,mature pines, creek bottoms/hardwoods and swamp. Its going to be an awesome year been down 4 times looking and it doesnt get any better than this for $ 650.


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 21, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## Bookie (Feb 21, 2013)

*Club*

Any place to stay down there or is it campers?


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

no its just a campsite where a old home place used to be.........bring your camper if you like .Anything else you would like to know just let me know. We still only have 3 spots let .This is going to be an awesome club,lots of deer ,turkey and duck.Hurry before its full.


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 23, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## tcbhunt (Feb 24, 2013)

Know if there are any openings still left in the Club?  Very interested in seeing the property.. Thanks!


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 24, 2013)

Im not sure but give Mark a call @706-612-7461 he's out at the property today showing it.


----------



## LifeHunter (Feb 25, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## LifeHunter (Mar 1, 2013)

Hurry just a couple of spots left. Dont miss out starting on the ground level with this caliber club for the price. Give Mark a call @706-612-7461. Thanks


----------



## LifeHunter (Mar 10, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## LifeHunter (Mar 12, 2013)

pm sent.....just a few spots left! better hurry call mark@706-612-7461. Down there again this past weekend saw no less 7 deer just walking and learning the property. Going to miss out on a jem if you dont take alittle time and come see for yourself.


----------



## LifeHunter (Mar 14, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## LifeHunter (Mar 17, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## LifeHunter (Mar 24, 2013)

ttt


----------



## LifeHunter (Apr 21, 2013)

WOW finally full.............now on with the next things ahead. Thank all that have called and asked questions and for sure those that came out and looked and joined. Going to be an awesome year. Happy hunting .............  Thanks again GON


----------

